# European Eheim canister filter to be used in the US



## hydrocynus (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello, 
I am new here. I will be starting a saltwater reef tank soon and I am getting ready for this. I am looking for a good filter canister and I think I will go with an Eheim Pro 3. I noticed that these can be had for much less in Europe and since I am European and travel there in less than a month, I was thinking buying one and take it back with me to the US. Now, with an up 110-220V converter over 30W I should be fine right? 

Now, for light, is there a DIY LED grow lamp made out there. I am a scientist (marine biologist) and I use $1000 -2000 LED 700W panels that replace the sodium Halide grow lamps. Was thinking to make one. Any idea if this can be made? The LEDs can be had for very cheap over in China (bulk purchase). 

Thanks for the help and tips. 
Hydro.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Most people setting up a Reef Tank dont use cannisters due to the problems with waste building up in them and breaking down and causeing nitrates. I would suggest getting your tank drilled and running a sump/fuge with a quality skimmer and filling the center section with macro algeas.
I am posting a link for lighting by Evil66 as he is one of the top people in the LED game

Evilc66's Ultimate LED Guide - Captive Reefs - Grow Your Reef with Us

Just remember that if its cheap its probably for a reason


----------

